# Vitamin B-12 shots



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Has anybody had any luck with Vitain B-12 shots? My doctor started me on them yesterday and I have to get one every month.Also, what causes brain fog and is there any thing you can do about it?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello Crazy Cat Lady! (hehe, GREAT name)I don't really know you, so pardon my asking a question that may be dumb. (Eh, I'm used to it by now - LOL) Do you have Fibromyalgia Syndrome and/or ME/CFIDS? If you have a vitamin B12 deficiency you should see immediate positive results from the shot. My doctor decided to give me the shots, just to see if they helped. I have ME/CFIDS and Fibro - unfortunately I must not be B12 deficient, as the shot didn't help me. However, you can have Fibro or ME/CFIDS _AND_ be B12 deficient at the same time. So it has the possibility of benefitting you, and it certainly can't hurt you. As for brain fog, a Vitamin B12 deficiency can actually cause brain fog, so potentially the shot could "fix" that too. However, if you're not B12 deficient, and the brain fog is from Fibro or ME/CFIDS, the shot might not help you - but again it won't hurt you.I hope this makes some kind of sense, and helps you on some level!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Pernicious anemia is an autoimmune condition where the body cannot properly absorb B12. It's common to put the patient on weekly B12 injections. Did you get a dx of pernicious anemia?


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi mrsmason and K9mon,Thanks for replying. The doctor gave me a B12 shot because I told him I was tire all the time, my muscles hurt and of course the good old brain fog thing. The shot did seem to help a little. I had some blood work done on Saturday and I go back to the doctor next week. I found out I had hypothyroidism last April and the synthroid dosen't seem to help much. I didn't know diarrhea was a sympton of thyroid disease. I've had IBS-D since 1986.I think Fibromyalgia, CFS and thyroid disease have got be connected. They all seem to have the same symtoms. CCL


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

My doctors will not give B-12 injections unless I show a B-12 deficiancy on blood tests. I do use a sublingual spray of B-12 that I purchased at a health food store. Had shots years ago and although the first day or two I felt better, I eventually went back into the slump before the month was up.See how your blood tests went and then decide.Feel better,Tania


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I recently heard an ad from Trivent sublingual B on TV and was interested in trying this. Perhaps I should check with doctor first. Does the spray seem to help at all Tania? I had one person with fibro I know that says she goes regularly for Vit B injections and she says they help her quite a bit.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Crazy Cat Lady,Do yourself a BIG favor and purchase the book "Thyroid for Dummies" by Dr. Alan Rubin. (You know the yellow and black dummies books)Generally speaking you will have hypothyroidism your whole life and have to stay on replacement hormone. BUT, (and this is the kicker) you will have to know and be able to recognize your specific symptoms of hypo, and it can vary from person to person.Also, it's important to get and keep copies of ALL of your lab work. Many of the thyroid gals on my Graves disease (autoimmune hyperthyroidism) board have trouble getting the RIGHT tests done from their docs. The book explains which tests should be done to monitor your levels and why.Good luck! Thyroid disease impacts virtually ALL of our major body systems as every cell in the human body uses thyroid hormone to function properly. Things that you would never imagine are connected to your whacky thyroid, usually ARE!







Knowledge is power!


----------

